
Rock-Smashing Monkeys Unintentionally Make Sharp Stone Tools - diodorus
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/10/monkeys-unintentionally-make-sharp-edged-stone-tools/504602/?single_page=true
======
gandolfinmyhead
1000 years from now on news.quantumfixedpointmonad.com: Rock smashing monkeys
unintentionally make a 64 bit computer

------
doug1001
read the title and my first thought was that i hope they don't mention any
developers by name in this Post, especially not me.

actually nothing to do with developers--it is literally about monkeys.

------
Pica_soO
In the video it looks as if they where mining for mineral. They must construct
additional neurons! You Require less CarbonDioxid Gas.

~~~
Pica_soO
Not liking the starcraft reference, that's okay, not understanding that this
licking raw earth or cracked stones is done to enrich a mineral starved diet
-4 points in biology.

